# Italian Lake Country in May 2012



## 909swede (Mar 26, 2012)

Any recomendations for travel in the Italian Lake country?  I like small quaint villages.


----------



## X-ring (Mar 27, 2012)

909swede said:


> Any recomendations for travel in the Italian Lake country?  I like small quaint villages.



Varenna on the eastern coast of Lake Como would seem to fit your bill. Very easy connection from Milan (train) and to the other Lake Como highlights (e.g. Bellagio, Villa Carlotta) via ferry.

We stayed at Villa Cipressi.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 1, 2012)

Second vote for Varenna. 

We stayed here:
http://www.olivedo.it/eng/Hotel_Olivedo/hotel.html


----------

